# Shell Rot/Fungus Treatment



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 28, 2010)

There has been a thread recently about "shell-rot" AND how to access the link to Redfoots.com. All has been resolved - 

Registration on Redfoots.com will allow you to view and post on the select topics.. registration is now open again. [ if your IP has been listed as SPAM you won't be able to register. There had been dozens of 'spammers' a day.. so Wiggles closed registration - which is why ( if instructions weren't read ) anyone could not register ]. 

This is the direct link to "Shell-Rot/Fungus Treatment -

http://www.turtletary.com/video.htm

The above link takes you to the "Videos" page on Turtletary.com.

Hope this helps...

NERD


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad its fixed!


----------

